
Teaching kids real math with computers - solipsist
http://www.ted.com/talks/conrad_wolfram_teaching_kids_real_math_with_computers.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted before, possibly many times, but I've only found two with a quick
search:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1908449>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1906855>

No discussion ...

